# Some of my 1/72 WW2 Romanian Tanks



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

It's been a while since I was last here, but I thought I'd show you some finished pics of my Romanian T-38 light tanks for the game Rapid Fire! by Colin Rumford and Richard Marsh. 










A division of Romanian T-38 Light Tanks. Historically, these tanks were built in Czechslovakia, captured by Germany and then supplied to Romania. These tanks and the R-2's made up the bulk of the Romanian Army's tanks. The T-38 was better known as the Panzer T-38 - 37mm.










These tanks wears the full colour King Michael Cross and has a stat line of : 24/12 movement, D class armour, VMG hull mounted gun, AT class 5 / HE 6 points table 4 (or VMG) and costs 35 points.










The Romanian T-3 tank. Historically, this tank was made by the Germans and then supplied to the Romanian Army. It is better known as a Panzer III N with the short 75mm barrel gun.










The tank wears the white boardered King Michael Cross and has a stat line of : 24/12 movement, C class armour, VMG hull mounted gun, AT class 4 / HE 10 points table 4 (or VMG) and costs 40 points.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Now that's an armada!*

They look great - fantastic paint work and weathering. Lot of great work went into all of these tanks. Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

MadCap, sure those aren't Romanian *38(t)s*?

They look good!

HAL9001-


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks good are you going to replica a tank battle?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone! 

@ Grahamjohn - Yes, I use these tanks in a war game. They are always in battle.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like you had some fun building them and they came out very nicely indeed.....Cheers mark


----------

